# cam positioning help please....



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

okay so i had the head machined and when they came back i assume they werent put together the same way i sent them out. and i know when its at TDC the holes need to be lined up but i am wondering where the cam should sit on the lifters. since this is a DOHC i was thinking it would be logical that the cams should be positioned opposite of each other. but i dont wanna just put it together. 

please let me know what you guys know. 
thanks

redbull


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

bump


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

please


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Not sure what you're talking about here. What state of assembly is the valvetrain in? Are the camshafts in or out?


----------



## Rolobingo (Mar 2, 2012)

let me try and help... i think i have couple pics on my phone.. try to dig them up but for now...

At the end of the cam shafts, closest to the tensioner, right up against the sprockets that fit into adjuster chain, there are notches... these notches line up with arrows on the bearing caps, that are closest to them...

let me look for pics or a diagram


----------



## Rolobingo (Mar 2, 2012)

the info in my last post applies; when no 3 piston is at TDC


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

I think this is the picture you're looking for:










What confuses me is that he is asking where the camshafts should "sit on the lifters." You shouldn't need to compress any valves to get the camshafts in, and it's a bad idea to try and do it this way. It's been a long time since I've seen one of these engines apart, but I don't think all four camshafts will go in at the same time. IIRC, the passenger side camshafts go in at TDC, but you then have to rotate the engine to get the driver side ones to drop in. I think it's one full turn, but don't take my word for it. Check with the Bentley.

The other thing that confuses me is that he says he thinks "the cams should be positioned opposite of each other." I'm not sure what he means by that, but if it means that the lobes on the exhaust and intake sides should point at 180 deg. from each other on each cylinder, then no. They should be at 90 deg. with the exhaust cams leading.


----------



## Rolobingo (Mar 2, 2012)

That's the pic alright...

When piston 3 is Tdc all four shafts line up...

Get them in place.. And evenly tighten down all bearing caps, meaning don't torque 'em until they Are all pretty snug...

Easiest to have the tensioner and chain out, put both shafts, chain and tensioner in at once...


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

i actually just figured that out the other day. i got it all together and now i have issues. i need to post a new thread for this i am in a panic. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5617474-timing-belt-then-blow-up
i dont know whats going on.


----------

